# Quirky behavior



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello all! 
I was wondering if any of your Cockapoos act like Sophie when she gets a larger treat? Her favorite large size treat is a sweet potato steak fry. She goes bizzerk over them, however she has lately started whining once they get into her mouth. She wags her tail and seems just fine otherwise. I just do not understand her whining. Her teeth seem fine. Any suggestions?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Just over excitment I would say. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Noodle does this. It seems to be when she gets what she deems "a special treat" she will walk around with it in her mouth whinning and then hide it somewhere for safe keeping. All other run of the meal treats are eaten straight away.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Woo said:


> Noodle does this. It seems to be when she gets what she deems "a special treat" she will walk around with it in her mouth whinning and then hide it somewhere for safe keeping. All other run of the meal treats are eaten straight away.


Yes both mine do this with dental sticks and chicken wings.
They also "hide" them in the most stupidiest places well to me anyway.
They can also get quite distressed so I take it off them they then settle.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph did this as a youngster, he was given a squeaky rabbit as a toy, he carried it every where with him, crying and whining - it was so sad - but so cute, I think he was crying for it to squeak again


----------



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Tinman said:


> Ralph did this as a youngster, he was given a squeaky rabbit as a toy, he carried it every where with him, crying and whining - it was so sad - but so cute, I think he was crying for it to squeak again


Perfect description!! I hate to hear Sophie whine or sound remotely sad. I always rush over to make sure she is okay, then I laugh to see she is crying over her treat. She is such a goon.  I am glad to find out other 'poos do this too.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep whining normal. Mine do it over something tasty - they go around the house with it in their mouths trying to find a place to hide or bury it. Usually Lola gives up and eats it, but I've had to take treats off Nina before because she continues to whine and it literally breaks my heart so I take it and tell her I'm putting it in a safe place  She always seems satisfied with that.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey does exactly the same. She eventually settles down and eats it. She also does it when we come in from being away from her, or when she sees you first thing in the morning, she always looks for a "present" to give us then cries until you take it off her, she never drops it for you! It is way too cute!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Poppy does it too. A week or so ago, we walked to a local marina for breakfast and (to keep her quiet while we ate) we took a hide chew with us. She started walking around and whining and even gave the chew back to us at one point. Eventually she walked over to a patch of gravel and buried it. She relaxed then knowing it was safe. Our previous dog did it too but she was old and we assumed she had a sore tooth. I'm sure there must a something in this behaviour that goes back to the wolf ancestor.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

emjon123 said:


> Bailey does exactly the same. She eventually settles down and eats it. She also does it when we come in from being away from her, or when she sees you first thing in the morning, she always looks for a "present" to give us then cries until you take it off her, she never drops it for you! It is way too cute!


Boycie does this. He does it to me when I return home. He runs to toy box or he will grab anything that is lying around. Visitors have been presented with remote controls my glasses even a banana at one time. He never jumps up to you just brushes himself around whilst gazing lovingly at you.
He has such a loving calm nature.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

emjon123 said:


> Bailey does exactly the same. She eventually settles down and eats it. She also does it when we come in from being away from her, or when she sees you first thing in the morning, she always looks for a "present" to give us then cries until you take it off her, she never drops it for you! It is way too cute!


Nina finds a present every time!! It's so cute!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Do you think it is the spaniel in them.
Boycie never chews he just lays things next to him or between his paws. The only thing he chomps on are his antler or chew treats. He will pick my shoes/socks up when I am getting dressed and just walk off lay down with them.
Poppy would have pulled them to bits x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

erinafare said:


> Do you think it is the spaniel in them.
> Boycie never chews he just lays things next to him or between his paws. The only thing he chomps on are his antler or chew treats. He will pick my shoes/socks up when I am getting dressed and just walk off lay down with them.
> Poppy would have pulled them to bits x


Both of mine carry our slippers etc around with them. They don't destroy them at all. Nina went through a sock and knicker biting wholes through phase when she was really little, but she just carries them around now or puts them in her bed. Lola carries out slippers up and down the stairs.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Not sure if it is the spaniel or not. The only thing Bailey is guilty of chewing is paper tissues and she steals them out bags. When visitors come they think it is so funny.

She loves my slippers and also carries them around.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Bless em all x


----------

